# help-pochmann method edges?



## curious (Oct 17, 2009)

hi,
I'm confused regarding Pochmann edges.
What do I do when all pieces are solved including the buffer piece, but an even number of edge are wrongly oriented?

thanks...
sorry if this has already been said.


----------



## yoruichi (Oct 18, 2009)

do 2 flips or kick
where kick = 4 flips


----------

